# IT'S A THUG STORY



## Harlequin (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r60MmpmEHY

taylor swift
t-pain
thug story

live it, love it, *be it*


----------



## Mhaladie (Aug 9, 2010)

So excellent. XD
I actually came upon this a little while ago, and it pretty much is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 9, 2010)

It's so beautiful.

It brings a single tear to my eye.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 9, 2010)

OLD but i love it so. :'D


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 9, 2010)

I love it oh so very much. ;  ;

It brings me happiness in a cruel world ; ;


----------

